# Motor Home construction materials, what are they made of



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I viewed some posts on rotten floors, steps falling off, etc. It made me wonder what are most motor homes made of. Our Hymer for example. Is the frame or floor made of wood? The walls seem to be a sandwich panel but I don't know if they contain wood ''studs'' or metal or none. Seems like aluminum wood be the best choice.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_aluminum wood_

Is that aluminium _wood_

or aluminium _would_?

If you look on the Hymer site you will find that the sides and roof of modern Hymers are made of a sandwich of aluminium outer, polyurethane insulation and plywood inner.

It does not appear to have any strengthening studs inside it.

In the area of the bench seat there is a strengthening metal plate inside the PUL construction for the shoulder fixing point of the seatbelt.
I found that out using a strong magnet!

The floor of the van is one huge sheet of blockboard or the like.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Well the fingers do the typing and the spell checker is American English. Aluminium shows up misspelled. We say a lu mi num and you say a lu min ni um. And I might not say would I if you asked me to dance in case you might think I was referring to your wood eye. 

What is black board?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Blockboard is the cheapest form of wooden sheeting......I think that normal or marine ply is the norm in MHs and caravans :wink:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

blockboard, black board, yak board. Are we really talking particle board or osb board?

Anyway, I'm pleased to more or less know that my camper does not have wooden frame to rot away.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Niesmann use aluminium on both sides with PU foam in the middle.

D.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

My new van is aluminium outer with a polystyrene type insulation middle and a thin hardboard inner.

However when looking carefully at certain angles I can make out a frame work which I assume must be wooden batons. Especially where the awning must fasten.


----------

